# Logan



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Hiya,

Havent been on here in ages, but I thought I would post some pictures of our new arrival Logan. He landed about 3 weeks ago, all the way from America. He coped brilliantly with the flight, no problems at all and he is the sweetest little guy, a proper lapdog! Couldnt be more thrilled with him. My mum adores him completely 



















With Pepa our pup:


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He's a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

hes very nice congrats on ur win at the northern counties


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a handsome boy!!
They are so lucky to have a lovely
yard to run and play in.
Enjoy him!!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all 

They love playing in the garden. We also have a couple of paddocks beyond the stables, one of which is chihuahua-proofed so they have plenty of space to run and be dogs! They even chase the labradors around.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

He's adorable! Love the running shots those are funny!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Stunning congrats glad he got here safely that flights sooooo long he looks like he's always been with you


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He's handsom ,lovely baby


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy. Love him!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very handsome wee man!
Congrats! x


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

He's adorable.
In the one pic, it looks like his face is saying "Watch out, I'll be the boss one day!"


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Logan is such a cutie!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What a handsome little guy! Congrats!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

He is gorgeous! How old is he?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Very handsome little guy! Great pics of him in action


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice pictures of your newbie....I really like his markings and the "flying" picture is fantastic.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What a handsome little guy, love the pictures, great action shots.


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone, much appreciated 




Tink said:


> He is gorgeous! How old is he?


He is just coming up to 18 months old I think


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

He is beautiful, there is a stunning picture of him on a table on the chi exhibitors group on face book don't know if ur on there or not? 
I'm definitely jealous of him, where are all these stunning smooth coats coming from? I want one!! 
Can't wait to meet him on sunday xxx


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> He is beautiful, there is a stunning picture of him on a table on the chi exhibitors group on face book don't know if ur on there or not?
> I'm definitely jealous of him, where are all these stunning smooth coats coming from? I want one!!
> Can't wait to meet him on sunday xxx


Is sunday the club show? I think we have our puppy entered there too.. maybe. I have another show that day, not sure if im going to it yet though. It was to give my basenji an outing before the Junior Warrant competition in a couple of weeks but not sure she needs it, so may come along to the chi show 

I havent see the chi exhibitors group, would be lovely to see his pic as we forgot to get some outselves  Can you let me have the link to it?


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah its the british chi champ, its supposed to be quite a big show I haven't been before tho. 
I will pm you the link tomorrow as I can't get on the facebook group on my phone. 
xxx


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Ok, ta


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a tuff lil cutie! I love his markings, they are similar to my Bella.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

gorgeous wee guy! Congrats! 
btw love the pugs! They are adorable. x


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Thank you!  I love my little puglets!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

congratulations on his 2nd CC!!! (so i hear anyway lol) not long until he is a UK champion xx


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Well, not quite! He got the RCC, but I had a couple of people at the chihuahua seminar today congratulate me on his CC yesterday so i think someone has got their wires crossed somewhere 

But thank you anyway! We are very pleased with his Reserve, the CC winner is a beautiful dog and its impossible to be disappointed with a RCC!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

ah close enough haha some one posted on facebook that he got the cc. I would give my arm for a RCC  congrats who got the dog CC then? xx


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> ah close enough haha some one posted on facebook that he got the cc. I would give my arm for a RCC  congrats who got the dog CC then? xx


Did they?  Nevermind! 

CC was Leander Top Gear (i think!!)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

congrats i thought i saw on fb the DCC was Leander Top Gear At Ballybroke 

i was at the midland seminar today too


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Were you doing the assessment? If so, how did you do?

It was a good day, i've done a few breed seminars but i really enjoyed todays. Its been a LONG weekend though!!


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations! He's a good looking boy!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Thank you!  We think so too  He is a sweetie, a proper little lapdog!

(BTW, where are these show results being put on FB?? I am on a few show related and chihuahua related groups and cant find anything about the chi shows on an of them??)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Chiva said:


> Were you doing the assessment? If so, how did you do?
> 
> It was a good day, i've done a few breed seminars but i really enjoyed todays. Its been a LONG weekend though!!


yeah i passed the assessment - thankfully i was in the second group could of been lots of waiting around at the end - its the first breed seminar ive done good day tho


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Well done 

I have done a few gundog ones and a pug one. Todays was probably the longest but it was a nice friendly atmosphere which makes it a bit less stressful!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done 

I seen your boy get his first CC a few of us from Ireland came over too show at the NCCC he is such a beautiful dog!!!!!! congrats again!


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

The jumping picture is fantastic!! Congrats on your handsome guy!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

nawww Logan is a sweetheart !


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------

